# Is AOKP more stable than CM10 on VZW S3?



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

If so, which build? I've given up on CM10, it's just too buggy, but a week with Touchwiz and I'm going crazy..


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

tekhna said:


> If so, which build? I've given up on CM10, it's just too buggy, but a week with Touchwiz and I'm going crazy..


What are your issues? For the most part CM/AOKP share common hardware repos (not literally but there is a lot of sharing) so if the bugs are hardware related you will likely find similar issues across the board with any AOSP ROM.

If its just software type stuff, yeah AOKP is pretty solid. Usually CM is more stable than AOKP, personally find them to be similar on this device. M1 is last official so far over in BMc's thread... everyone is waiting for the big 4.2 drop


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> What are your issues? For the most part CM/AOKP share common hardware repos (not literally but there is a lot of sharing) so if the bugs are hardware related you will likely find similar issues across the board with any AOSP ROM.
> 
> If its just software type stuff, yeah AOKP is pretty solid. Usually CM is more stable than AOKP, personally find them to be similar on this device. M1 is last official so far over in BMc's thread... everyone is waiting for the big 4.2 drop


The only issue i've seen from CM has been the low recording volume and bluetooth bass being lackluster.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> ... everyone is waiting for the big 4.2 drop


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Skrillex already dropped 4.2 ahhhhhaha fuck I got jokes and boozes.


----------

